# Summer On The Ocean



## NS VIA Fan (Jul 15, 2012)

Summer on the Ocean

Here's the westbound Ocean departing Halifax yesterday afternoon, July 14/12.

 

















Consist was two F40s + sixteen cars including three coaches, seven sleepers and a Park Car.

Sleeper Plus (Touring) Class is offered during the summer/fall and includes access to the Park Car:

 

http://www.viarail.c...x-ocean/classes

For anyone in the northeast US, wanting to sample VIA and a classic Budd Dome, a trip on the Ocean can easily be accomplished over three or four days or a long weekend. 

Adirondack to Montreal, stay overnight then the Ocean to Halifax the following evening. There are numerous non-stop flights from Halifax back to BOS, EWR, LGA, PHL or DCA/IAD 

You can even do a roundtrip on the Ocean and connect to the southbound Adirondack the same day but the connection is tight……about an hour at St. Lambert. I would recommend an overnight stay and there's lot's to do.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Jul 15, 2012)

As always enjoy your posts an pics! Youve done a really good job of enticing our Members to try out VIA and Beautiful Canada, hope ya'll are able to convince the Harper Government to not make anymore cuts to VIA!! Seems that Right Wing-Nuts must be sharing a Playbook with Kick Around Trains High on the List! :angry2:


----------



## jis (Jul 15, 2012)

NS VIA Fan said:


> For anyone in the northeast US, wanting to sample VIA and a classic Budd Dome, a trip on the Ocean can easily be accomplished over three or four days or a long weekend.
> 
> Adirondack to Montreal, stay overnight then the Ocean to Halifax the following evening. There are numerous non-stop flights from Halifax back to BOS, EWR, LGA, PHL or DCA/IAD


I am doing precisely that over the US Thanksgiving Weekend.


----------



## pennyk (Jul 15, 2012)

Thanks for the photos. I am planning a roundtrip on the Ocean in early September. It will be a tad longer than a long weekend for me since I will be "training" from Florida to Halifax and back.


----------



## OBS (Jul 17, 2012)

Are any of the trips currently being made with conventional equipment, or are all the sets renaissance (sp) ?


----------



## NS VIA Fan (Jul 17, 2012)

OBS said:


> Are any of the trips currently being made with conventional equipment, or are all the sets renaissance (sp) ?


No…..its all Renaissance now (except the Park Car) The conventional Budd cars only operated one set during the winter while the Rens had Barrier-Free modifications made. Some of these modified cars are now in service.

And with the Ocean going tri-weekly this fall……there will probably be sufficient Renaissance cars available this winter that the old Budd equipment will not be used.


----------



## jis (Jul 17, 2012)

That is good to know since I actually prefer the Ren Sleepers.


----------



## OBS (Jul 17, 2012)

NS VIA Fan said:


> OBS said:
> 
> 
> > Are any of the trips currently being made with conventional equipment, or are all the sets renaissance (sp) ?
> ...


Thanks for the info, I like riding the conventional so I can pretend I am on a less expensive version of the Canadian...LOL


----------

